# Has anyone taken the CCS exam?



## lsmft (Jan 12, 2012)

Our employer is mandating that we all take and pass the CCS exam.  I am CPC certified currently. Has anyone taken the CCS exam lately and can offer any suggestions of comments on the exam?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 12, 2012)

*CCS exam*



lsmft said:


> Our employer is mandating that we all take and pass the CCS exam.  I am CPC certified currently. Has anyone taken the CCS exam lately and can offer any suggestions of comments on the exam?



I am currently studying for the CCS exam ( as well as the CPMA). You need to buy the study guide from AHIMA. The emphasis is somewhat different to the CPC in that it is mainly about hospital, as opposed to physician coding. You have to understand quite a bit about some billing, DRG's, data sets etc. In addition you have to code some reports (I think 14), mainly inpatient but a few outpatient/ASC's so it is not all multiple choice. A pretty tough test, at least compared to CPC.


----------



## losborn (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm currently studying for my CSS as well - it seems to be more in demand.

Lin


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ccsp*

Does anyone have any comments on the CCSP?


----------



## lsmft (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you, this what I needed to know. L


----------



## lsmft (Jan 13, 2012)

*CCS more in demand*



losborn said:


> I'm currently studying for my CSS as well - it seems to be more in demand.
> 
> Lin



Lin I totally agree. The CCS seems to be the gold standard so to speak. I am proud of my CPC and it has served me well for many years but things seem to be changing.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have taken the CCS 2 x's and failed both times by 3 points. I was very disappointed the second time. I was so nervous the first time I wasn't surprised I didn't pass but I was so ready for the next time and I felt like such a failure. I literally cried when I got in my car and read my results. And was in disbelief that once again I had failed by 3 points. And I think the one thing was that was so disappointing was the money spent. $399.00 each time. And it doesn't really tell you what part you actually failed in. There are sections but not really saying what in the section you didn't do well in so you never know what to maybe study extra on. So I studied on what I thought was my weakest "link" and found that it didn't matter. They had COMPLETELY different questions this time. So my advice is study EVERYTHING ... DRG's, pharmacy, E/M, CPT etc. So now I am taking my CPC-H test in May and not sure how I feel about doing it. I have bought the online practice tests and the study guide so I am really studying my tail off. And the thing is I have been coding now for 7 yrs and feel I am very good coder so I don't know if it is the thought of taking test that freaks me out or what but I HOPE I do well this time around. I wish you luck in taking the CCS!!


----------



## losborn (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  I'm studying every day - and yes, it it really hard to keep all the details in my head.  I could see me winding up with the same results.


----------



## lsmft (Apr 4, 2012)

*CCS exam thoughts*

One person in our office has now taken the CCS and passed by TWO points. This was her third attempt. The thing she said is that you have to work very quickly as there is not enough time to really take the test. There are NO breaks either, you can go out but the clock keeps running and it can limit you time wise.

Another coder in our office just took the test and failed by 2 points, her third attempt. I am scheduled to take it and I am having a lot of difficulty getting myself to continue study these last few weeks. I have been at it since January and I am just burned out on everything to do with the CCS exam.

If anyone who has taken it recently can give any guidance or thoughts as to content of the exam it would be much appreciated.


----------



## losborn (Apr 4, 2012)

I sure can commiserate on that burn out thing.  I feel EXACTLY the same!!!

Lin


----------



## kumeena (Apr 5, 2012)

To All,

Don't get discouraged/scared by other perople results. Even though your have30yrs   coder's experience still I feel the exam is hard . Most of us we pass the coding questions. hard part is compliance questions which we don't have any clue what they are expecting from us. The qusetions are very tricky and you can not go by your practical experience. You MUST KNOW the guidelines. 

I passed CCS at first time with lot of hard work (10hrs Sat  & Sun) for 2 months and CCS prep course for 3 months (4hrs per week) and lot of online practice . 

I passed CCS-P in 2009 .

Be confident. You will be OK

Goodluck to everyone.


----------

